# WLAN für Atheros 51xx-Chip

## flarius

Hi,

ich versuche vergebens meine WLAN-Karte mit Atheros 51xx Chip zu installieren.

Lt. Wiki ist der Treiber im gentoo-Kernel 2.6.25 enthalten. Allerdings gelingt es mir nicht den 2.6.25er zu emergen, da dieser maskiert ist. Selbst nach der Un-Maskierung gelingt zwar der Fetch, aber nicht das emergen. Was muss ich tun, um dies bewerkstelligen? Oder wird das nicht möglich sein, da er für die x86 Archit. noch nicht freigeben wurde?

Im 2.6.24er Kernel hingegen ist der Treiber  noch nicht enthalten(?) bzw. wie müssen dort die Einstellungen vorgenommen zu werden um die Karte mit WPA zu betreiben? Bis 2.6.24 muss dies anscheinend über die madwifi-pakete erfolgen, jedoch lassen die sich auch nicht emergen. Die im Portage vorhandenen 0.9.3.3 sind wohl out of date?

Any ideas?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## AmonAmarth

[quote="flarius"]Selbst nach der Un-Maskierung gelingt zwar der Fetch, aber nicht das emergen. /quote]

kannst du mal die ausgabe posten die portage dir gibt wenn du meinst das das emergen nicht funktioniert?

----------

## flarius

gerne...hier der output:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25 to /

 * genpatches-2.6.25-1.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...       [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                   [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.25-1.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.25-1.base.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                      [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.25-1.extras.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                    [ ok ]

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.25-1.base.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.25-1.extras.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches

 * Applying 2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch (-p0+) ...

  [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.err to any bug you may post.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2927:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2149:  Called unipatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 3401:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Unable to dry-run patch.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to dry-run patch.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25:

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.err to any bug you may post.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2927:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2149:  Called unipatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 3401:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Unable to dry-run patch.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to dry-run patch.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/environment'.

 *

----------

## AmonAmarth

aus dem bauch heraus würde ich jetzt mal die version 2.6.25-r4 versuchen. vermutlich ist das ein fehler in der patch datei der in den neueren versionen womöglich behoben ist

----------

## flarius

danke für den tipp. das emergen klappt jetzt . nun hangle ich mich durch die ath5 doku und dem kernel build  :Wink: 

----------

## flarius

ok, WLAN mit WPA-PSK TKIP  laeuft jetzt, allerdings bekomme ich staendig ein disconnect nach bereits erfolgreichen connect, wenn das netzwerk so richtig belastet wird (allerdings schon beim www surfen bzw. datei-download, ohne last ist alles ok)

der Aufruf

#wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 

zeigt:

Trying to associate with 00:14:7f:23:57:1b (SSID='xxx' freq=2462 MHz)

Associated with 

WPA: Key negotiation completed with  [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

//vebindung steht und unterbricht wieder

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to xx completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

Michael MIC failure detected

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key Request (error=1 pairwise=1 ptk_set=1 len=99)

TKIP countermeasures started

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x1 - CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory

//anscheinend ein Treiber-Problem?

bin fuer jede Hilfe dankbar

----------

## flarius

Hi @all,

Problem gelöst. Offenbar gibt es noch Probleme, da ja auch noch in der Entwicklung, mit dem ath5k-Treiber im gentoo-sources 2.6.25er Kernel.  Ich bin jetzt auf dem 2.6.24-r8 Kernel ausgewichen und habe die Karte mit den madwifi-Treibern zum laufen bekommen. 

Hinweis: wenn bereits wpa_supplicant im Hintergrund läuft und wpa_supplicant nochmals händisch gestartet wird, dann schreibt wpa_suppl. keine Fehler- oder Hinweismeldung raus, sondern es kommt dann ebenfalls zu einem ständigen Disconnect - Reconnect.

Daher vorher

#ps aux | grep wpa

 :Wink: 

thanks @all

----------

## musv

 *flarius wrote:*   

> Problem gelöst. Offenbar gibt es noch Probleme, da ja auch noch in der Entwicklung, mit dem ath5k-Treiber im gentoo-sources 2.6.25er Kernel.  Ich bin jetzt auf dem 2.6.24-r8 Kernel ausgewichen und habe die Karte mit den madwifi-Treibern zum laufen bekommen.

 

Was hindert Dich daran, madwifi mit 2.6.25 zu betreiben? Bei mir läuft das ganz gut ion dieser Kombination.

----------

